

Why Are There No Decent note-taking applications for the iPhone? - bootload
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/10/the-wiredcom-te.html

======
cpr
Because the built-in support for text views are pretty lame, editing-wise, and
to recreate all that Apple provides and more (to make a decent editing app) is
a lot of work.

I'm thinking about a Google Docs serious editor that uses touch gestures more
than has ever been done before, with pinch and zoom gestures to change
margins, font sizes, etc. Or (para-mode) drag a whole paragraph left or right
to move from <p> to higher levels of header.

------
shutter
I love my iPhone, but I still yearn for a device that will let me take notes
as fast as pen and paper. By the time a note-taking application opens, I'd
already have my note written down. (Application launch times already take
iPhone apps out of the race.)

Though that's a little orthogonal to what you might have been trying to ask.

------
ObieJazz
A keyboard would help.

------
kwamenum86
They might be out there, just not in the app store.

